# Need some advice...



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

My 16yr old dd is wanting to start her own business making confections/baked goods. Can someone tell me where I would find the laws on doing this? She just wants to do special orders for the people in our little town, not like an actual shop. She is wanting to do this to earn money for a car then college. Is it even possible for her to do?
Thanks!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Do you have a county extension office? If they are not the ones with the information they can probably steer you in the right direction.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Didn't think about them. Thanks!!


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

she will most likely have to have a legal kitchen to do her work in. friends of mine have gone to renting the local VFW or American Legion. gotta be every thing stainless steel, 3 part sink, that sort of thing. 
if you contact the health department, they can give you the specifics.


----------

